# My Crested geckos



## Empiu (May 3, 2008)

Here are some photos of my Cresties  

My beauty Camaro:







Camaro - say "cheeese"  






"SIT" comannd  






Playing hide and seek  






Ebola as babysitter






Ebola saing "I don't like you, going home" - she is rude isn't she?


----------



## asdsdf (May 3, 2008)

Very nice.  

Too bad I can't have any.


----------



## Empiu (May 3, 2008)

asdsdf said:


> Very nice.  Too bad I can't have any.


Why you can't? They are very easy to keep and breed.


----------



## Trademark (May 3, 2008)

Hehe. They look like they have eyelashes, it's adorable. Hanging out in this board makes me want gekos now.


----------

